# MY KELPIE "MAX"AT WORK.



## The Old Ram-Australia (Sep 14, 2017)

G'day,here is a "shaky"(it's damm hard to film and direct the dog at the same time)  at times short clip of"Max" working a group of ewes and their lambs.IMO , this is the most challenging work for a dog to undertake,this clip was the first time he has had to handle this class of stock at close quarters.

The great part for me was that he managed the little lamb until it decided to go back to the group.

It would not let me load it here ,so here is the linkhttps://www.facebook.com/pages/SHEEP-Farmer/489540237795665


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Sep 14, 2017)

Really enjoyed the video - Max did great with that lamb!


----------



## Mike CHS (Sep 14, 2017)

You could tell that Max just "knew" that lamb was going to bolt again.  Seems like there is always one in the flock.


----------



## The Old Ram-Australia (Nov 22, 2017)

G'day ,took this pic today,Max looks "relaxed " and ready for the day ahead.T.O.R.


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 22, 2017)

Dang TOR... that's one heavy chain for such a small dog... Bet he gets a great muscle workout jumping up top there with the weight of the chain on him.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 22, 2017)

I love the slow calculated stalk. Max is doing good!


----------



## The Old Ram-Australia (Nov 22, 2017)

G'day Latestarter,I used to tether him on a light chain ,but he kept "breaking " links,from a sit he can manage almost 4 feet in height now.That cage is an old "fox trap",I use it in bad weather as he wont use the old kennel that Jack used...T.O.R.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 23, 2017)

Haha, some things we have for our dogs might be thought "unseemly" by others. Our female Great Pyrenees, Paris, _had_ a dog cave. It was built 2 sheets of OSB wide, supported by 4x4's and sides of OSB plywood. Her dog house fit comfortably in it and gave her a greater sense of security during thunderstorms. _Had_ until she came in heat, escaped, got rewarded by a hot wire, touched hot wire, got furious and absolutely destroyed her dog cave. It is practically flat on the ground now, she still loves it and has holes dug under it. She only goes to her dog house now during rain storms as her former dog cave now fills with water. Anybody seeing it thinks I am a terrible dog mommy.   I'd build her another dog cave, but I really want to transition her out of the back yard. I have tried to lock her out of the back yard, but she goes bonkers and digs/climbs out to get back to her yard. I even ran a temporary fence from the sheep night lot to the back yard to help her get the idea, but she always goes back to "her" yard. She has access to the sheep shelter, and if we are not home, she is right there with the sheep in their shelter. But when we come home, she goes back to the safety of her dog cave. Goofy dog.



Pancake crapped out dog cave:

Note the dog house nearby. I put it under some trees for the shade and she refused to use it until I put it back-in the broad open sunshine and heat. 

Paris is under her dog cave. Look closely!






Peek-a-Boo!






It's not ALL bad, hey, parts are still standing. See the piece she tore off the end? 






I should be ashamed....


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 23, 2017)

Well, for anyone looking closely, they also got a real good look at that "beach sand" you call soil there...


----------



## The Old Ram-Australia (Dec 3, 2017)

G'day, the title is "Waiting for the call"...T.O.R.


----------



## mystang89 (Jan 16, 2018)

Hey,I have a border collie named Max!

...... He does NOT do that


----------

